# NIOSH Electrical Injuries



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Is this your point?

http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/elecepid.html

It is interesting to note that the frequency of electrocution deaths of Lineman and Laborers were almost double that of Electricians. 

So be careful out there people.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

John said:


> Is this your point?
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/elecepid.html
> 
> ...


Overall information, and your link is also very valuable. 

Always be careful!


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Too many overhead wires in the USA. Not just untidy but really dangerous, as noted by the survey!

I suppose the Electric Co would argue costs but maintenance is much less.

Just a thought

Frank


----------

